
The World's Greatest Programmer - Fjolsvith
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3101902/application-development/the-worlds-greatest-programmer.html
======
na85
I'm not really sure what point the article is trying to make. Is it "great is
a matter of perspective"? "VB6 is trash"? "CEOs are dumb and can't into
computers"? "Institutional Inertia is a thing that exists"?

~~~
bluejekyll
The point that I got is this: incremental improvement is almost always the
right strategy, and the CEO intuitively got this. Kudos to him. The fact that
VB6 was going out of support definitely means that you will need to at some
point, but when?

